# TFO Signature II and Hobbs Creek Combo: Opinion needed.



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Most importantly, this is would be my first fly rod and I'm still learning the craft.


----------



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

Fish the hell out of that set up. For your next purchase you'll have a point of comparison.

The reel doesn't have a center drag, don't overturn the little drag knob, learn to use your hand to put extra pressure on big fish.

If you could spend just a little more, for the same price I would suggest you look into the Reddington Pursuit Outfit, it comes with backing,  RIO Mainstream WF fly line, the rod is 4 piece, and the reel has more drag range than the hobbs creek.

http://www.redington.com/outfits/pursuit

Tight lines!

Felipe


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't recommend the hobbs creek.... I had a snook trash one on it's initial run..... I replaced it with a redington redfly 2 for about $20 more and it was a far superior reel. That I even caught several bonefish on with zero issues. Eventually you'll graduate to something better, though.


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. Going to look into another reel.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

I have no idea of your budget so I'll suggest the TFO BVK 8wt. The aforementioned reels will do however I believe you should buy the best equipment you can afford. My favorite all time reel for your application is the Old Abel Big Game 3N (I have 4 of them) available on Ebay quite often. TFO has recently come out with a new BVK reel which I have not seen but has some pretty good reviews on other websites. Finally I used one of these on a recent striper trip and it is a great reel for the money. http://sealevelflyfish.com/sea-level-tempest-series/sea-level-tempest-reel/


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, realistically I'd like to keep it in the same range as that TFO setup. In the neighborhood of $200.


----------



## mfehrenkamp (Jul 31, 2010)

For my first outfit i bought a 8wt reddington crosswater 4 piece rod for $70 from gander mountain and a gloomis venture 7 reel for $100 at bass pro. the reel has a very smooth drag and is pretty heavy for the reel and price. Very happy with combo and with mid priced 8wt line, backing and a few leaders i believe i payed right around $215-230 with tax


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I would look at the TFO BVK it is a very nice rod for the $$$, but I would scratch together a few more bucks and upgrade to a Nautilus FWX 7/8 it will last you many years.


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

> I would look at the TFO BVK it is a very nice rod for the $$$, but I would scratch together a few more bucks and upgrade to a Nautilus FWX 7/8 it will last you many years.


I like the set up, that may be an option down the line. As of right now I'm liking Felipe's suggestion.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

That Redington outfit looks good, also when you start looking at more expensive rods the Redington Predator series is a overlooked gem because Sage/Redington are one now.


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

I believe I would have to go with the Redington outfit. The price is right and they manufacture a quality product. The only experience I have had with Redington was the purchase of one of their old "Redfly" series (which is no longer offered) 8wt rods. I purchased it and an Okuma reel for my youngest son during his senior year in high school. He has since finished his undergrad degree and Med school and is in private practice. Point being. He has several much higher end outfits, but his preference is the Redfly, and after 10- 12 years and having landed dozens of large redfish, shark, and about anything else we came across, the redington and okuma are still going strong and are still his preference.

As Felipe said something along the line of, get it fish with it and later you have a point of reference. That is great advice.


----------



## freeflyfree (May 12, 2010)

That CCF 8wt is solid, when they say "built like a tank" I know what they mean, but a "bicycle" could take you places as well.

Anyways if you can make it to the Bass Pro Shops in Dania, they have a sale of Redington Crosswater outfits: Rod Case, 4 piece Fly Rod (mediumnish action :, but still surf fishable, not too soft, with enough gut to play well (read:fun-efficient) a decent fish, a cast aluminum center drag Fly Reel(no backing, no fly line) for $99. And here is one key detail....You have money leftover to buy a premium tropical saltwater intermediate fly line, a most useful line if you ask me. Here is your chance to enjoy a measure of pleasure when fly casting: a good Fly Line.

The rest my friends... is the up to "*The Indian*, NOT the arrow,

Felipe.


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey guys just wanted to update you on my post. I picked up a Redington Pursuit 9wt. Saltwater outfit this morning from Fly Shop of Miami. Spent some time picking their brain on fly fishing for a bit and then headed home to practice some casting in the yard. It's a shame that it's looking like such a crappy weekend (weather wise) but I hope to get out there soon and try the outfit out on the water. I also picked up a few flies to get me started. Anyway, thanks for the input guys...hopefully you'll be reading my first fishing report on fly soon.


----------

